# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Teknika nga seminare të mendimit kritik

## Dar_di

*TEKNIKA NGA SEMINARET E MENDIMIT KRITIK* 

*Zhvillimi i   mendimi kritik gjate leximit dhe te shkruarit*

Vërejtje: Materiali është sjellë në Forumin Shqiptar nga http://bahraa.piczo.com/ , mirëpo, para se të postohet këtu, i është nënshtruar një korrigjimi dhe redaktimi të nevojshëm.

HYRJE NË SEMINAR 
Çdo ndryshim në punën tonë (kuptohet në të mirë), do të sjell freski në punë, si për ne ashtu edhe për nxënësit tanë. Gjatë këtij seminari, shpeshherë do të jemi në pozitën e nxënësit. Nga kjo pozitë më së miri do i kuptojmë nxënësit: si ata ndihen kur i   lavdërojmë, çortojmë, i nxisim të japin përgjigjje, ua largojmë tremën, etj. Dhe nga kjo pozitë (e nxënësit), jo në fillim por më vonë, do ta   kuptojmë se   çfarë rëndësie ka që drejtuesi i tyre të jetë në hap me kohën.

Për ta ilustruar këtë më mirë po shtrojmë pyetjen : Si do të ndiheshit po ta kuptonit se jeni duke fluturuar me aeroplanin të cilin e drejton piloti i cili ka kryer akademi para 20 apo më shumë vitesh dhe që nga ajo kohë nuk ka fituar rikualifikime, me gjithë përsosjen e vazhduar të aeroplanëve? Kjo pyetje në mënyrë figurative nënkupton domosdoshmërinë që edhe mësimdhënësi duhet të jetë në hap me kohën, të zotëroj të arriturat bashkëkohore metodike, shkencore, teknologjike etj. në një masë të mjaftuar që të kemi çfar t`u ofrojmë nxënësve tanë e të dimë tu qasemi atyre. 

Andaj, udhëzohen të gjithë ata që e fillojnë këtë seminarë  që të mos hyjnë në të me bindjen se s`kanë nevojë për të, se s`kanë nevojë të ndryshojnë në punën e tyre. Po vepruam kështu, do vëjm murin para vetes dhe më pas do të kemi vështirësi ta thyejmë   murin që ia kanë vënë vet –vetes. Pra, problemit duhet ti përkushtohemi e jo të krijojmë barrierë duke e bllokuar informacionin jashtë vetes. Informacioni i tillë që është në kundërshtim me bindjet tona sado i dobishëm për ne, nuk duam ta shohim e dëgjojmë, aq më pak ta përvetësojmë. Mesazhi ynë dhe qëllimi i seminareve të MKLSH-së, është: Ruaji vlerat   që i ke krijuar nga shkollimi dhe përvoja e punës. Por, pasurimi, rritja dhe   freskimi i këtyre vlerave dhe njohurive janë nevojë dhe domosdoshmëri e kohës dhe e profesionit që e ushtrojmë.

Pra, që të jemi të suksesshëm duhet pranuar se çdo ndryshim, çdo problem për ta zgjedhur, arritur, paraqet vështirësi, kërkon punë dhe mund. Andaj, pranoni ndryshimet në mënyrë të natyrshme, shihi si nevojë dhe domosdoshmëri, ki besim në vetën tënde. Mos e nënçmo as vetën, as të tjerët që janë në raport me ju. Pyet, bashkëpuno, jepi mendimet tua lirshëm, pranoi argumentet e dala!. Kjo do të jetë logjika më e thjeshtë e suksesit tuaj, por edhe e suksesit   të përgjithshëm gjatë punës në programin e MKLSH-së 

LEXO ME VËMENDJE  KËTO TEKNIKA, NËSE NUK JE I PËRFSHIRË DREJTPËRDREJT NË SEMINAR!.





*1.TEKNIKA BRAINSTORMING   (stuhi mendimesh)-* 

Kjo teknikë nënkupton bisedën në formë pyetje-përgjigje me nxënës. Gjegjësisht, dhënien në mënyrë të lirë të përgjigjeve nga nxënësit për një problem të shtruar .Dhënia e mendimeve të tilla mund të jetë individuale, më pas bashkim i ideve në çifte e në grup. Por përgjigjet mund të merren edhe në formën frontale (kur problemi paraqitet para gjithë klasës). 
            Aplikimi i teknikës është i thjeshtë: Bëhet një pyetje, pyetje kjo e cila u mundëson nxënësve të japin përgjigje të ndryshme. Pyetja duhet të shtrohet në formën që nxënësit të mos kufizohen në përgjigje. Pyetja mund të shtrohet kështu: Çfar mendoni se dini për….?
Kjo teknikë mund të aplikohet në fazën e evokimit, për të hyrë në temë, por, mund të përdoret edhe në fazën e reflektimit për të nxjerr konstatime e ide   për   njësinë e mësuar.

*                2.   I  N  S  E  R  T-SISTEMI NDERVEPRUES I SHENJIMIT PER TE MENDUARIR DHE LEXIMIN EFEKTIV*

Emri i kësaj teknike vjen nga anglishtja (Interactive Noting System for Effective Reading & Thinking), që do të thotë: Sistemi ndërveprues i shënjimit për të menduarit dhe leximin efektiv. Aplikimi i   saj përfshinë tri etapat e orës mësimore. Ecuria e aplikimit të kësaj teknike është:

EVOKIM:
Para dhënies së tekstit për lexim pjesëmarrësit udhëzohen që gjatë leximit, në fund të fjalisë apo paragrafit në të cilin tregohet diç duhet të vëhen shenja .
Shenjat duhet ta kenë këtë kuptim:
      ,,   √     “     vendoset në fund të informacionit që për ju ka qen i njohur
      ,,   -     “     vendoset në fund të informacionit i cili është ndryshe me atë që e dini ju   
      ,,   +     “       informacioni që për ju është i ri, keni mësuar diç të re
      ,,     ?   “   informacion që për ju është i pa qartë, ose doni të dini diç më shumë   .
REALIZIM KUPTIMI:
1 Ipet për lexim teksti ,,…………………………………” fq………
REFLEKTIM:
2 Pas leximit pjesëmarrësit në çifte diskutojnë çfar lexuan, bisedojnë për informacionet e reja, krahasojnë shenjat, etj.
3 Në mënyrë individuale   radhitet informacioni në bazë të shenjave, kështu bëhet ,,tabela e insertit’’. Nëse reflektimi mbulohet me diskutim rreth temës, tabela e insertit mund të ipet si detyrë shtëpie.   

                √             -               +                 ?
            Nën secilën shenjë vendosen informacionet adekuate për shenjen.

----------


## Dar_di

*3.DISKUTIMI   NË ÇIFTE DHE NË GRUP* 

Kjo teknikë është e përshtatshme për fazën e reflektimit. Nxënësit së pari në çifte më pas në grup diskutohet pjesa e lexuar, shikohet nëse ka mospërputhje në informacionesh, nxirren konkluzione, krahasohen shenjat dhe diskutohen mospërputhjet.
Gjithsesi   pas këtij bashkëbisedimi mësimdhënësi do angazhoi anëtarë nga grupet për të dhënë shpjegimin dhe përfundimet e nxjerra gjatë bashkëbisedimit. Një gjë e tillë mund të bëhet duke prezantuar grupin udhëheqësi i grupit, por, angazhimi mund të bëhet edhe përmes teknikës ,,stilolapsat në mes”, ku nxënësit vënë lapsat mbi bankë dhe grupin e përfaqëson ai nxënës, lapsin e të cilit e përzgjedh mësuesi.

*                      4.SHQYRTIM  KATEGORIZUES* 

Këtë teknikë zakonisht e aplikojmë në fazën e Reflektimit. Qëllimi i kësaj teknike është kategorizimi i një përmbajtje nëpër kategori. Numri i kategorive mund të jetë dy e më shumë. Nëse marrim shembullin   e përmbajtjes “Bleta”, Kategoritë mund të jenë: Sjellja, vetitë fizike, Dobia, Banimi etj.
Një kategorizim i tillë mund të bëhet në lëndë të ndryshme: Gjuhë shqipe, shembull një   përmbajtje leximi apo një fjali mund të kategorizohet në njësi gramatikore: emra, mbiemra, folje, përemra, ndajfolje, lidhëza etj(shih tabelën më poshtë). Kategorizimi bëhet përmes tabelës e cila mund tu ipet nxënësve e gatshme dhe më pas nxënësit   bëjnë plotësimin e saj. Por, kategorizimin mund ta bëjnë vet nxënësit   ashtu si ata mund ti ndajnë problemet nëpër kategori. Më   poshtë shih një shembull të një tabele për kategorizim në gjuhë shqipe e letërsi.
  Përmbajtjet për kategorizim   marren zakonisht nga braistormingu me nxënës ose nga informacionet e grumbulluara gjatë përpunimit të një teksti.
-Kategorizimi mund të fillohet   në mënyrë individuale.
-Më pas bëhet   rishikimi në çifte dhe në grup.
-Dhe në fund përmbledhja e këtyre kategorizimeve prezantohet para klasës në fleta të mëdha apo në dërrasë të zezë. 

Emra Mbiemra Përemëra folje ndajfolje Lidhëza

----------


## Dar_di

*                 5.DRTA -   (lexim dhe mendim i drejtuar)* 

Etapat e aplikimit ipen me pika në kryerresht:
• Fillojmë   duke prezantuar autorin e tekstit dhe duke dhënë udhëzime se leximi bëhet individual dhe se patjetër duhet respektuar ndalesat në tekst. Pra leximi bëhet me ndalesa..Nëse fillohet kështu kjo pjesë paraqet EVOKIMIN.
Kjo   teknikë mbulon tri fazat e orës mësimore. Mirëpo, thelbi teknikës mbulon fazën e 
REALIZIMIT TË   KUPTIMIT .
• Lexohet paragrafi i parë. Kur nxënësit ta përfundojnë leximin e këtij paragrafi mbyllin tekstin.
• Pas këtij leximi, nxënësve u shtrohen pyetjet varësisht nga natyra e përmbajtjes: Si u ndiet gjatë leximit?, Çfar kuptuat nga kjo pjesë që lexuat?, Si do të vazhdoi tregimi apo ngjarja?, Përse mendoni kështu?. Në mes   të pyetjeve nxënësve u lihet hapësirë të mendojnë. Dhe përgjigjet e tyre duhet pranuar.
• Hapa të njëjtë merren edhe tek leximi i pjesës 2,3… etj.   Para leximit të fundit shtohet edhe pyetja: Si do të përfundojë ngjarja?
• Pas leximit të fundit pyesim: A përfundoi ngjarja si e menduat?, Cila është çështja që trajtohet?, Çfar mendoni se është mesazhi i tekstit?. Gjatë përgjigjëjeve të nxënësve mësuesi duhet të jap mundësi që ata të flasin me njëri tjetrin e jo përmes mësuesit. Këtë mësuesi e arrin duke dhënë pyetjet dhe duke miratuar përgjigjet me lëvizje të kokës.
      REFLEKTIM
• Mësuesi nxjerr në dërrasë të zezë mesazhet e tekstit me thënje të kuptuara si:
      ,,E keqja më e madhe është ti japësh vet të keqes rendësi të madhe” ose
                ,,Durimi është më e madhja trimëri”
• Reflektimi përfundon duke diskutuar për mesazhin e këtyre thënjeve.


*
6. DLTA –(Dëgjim dhe mendim i drejtuar)-*

Dallon nga DRTA në të vetmin segment se tek DRTA leximi bëhet në mënyrë individuale, ndërsa tek DLTA, lexon një me zë (Arsimtari apo një nxënës), tjerët ndëgjojnë. Fazat tjera janë të njëjta. Kjo teknikë ka përparësi nga DRTA në rastet kur kemi mungesë tekstesh, ose kur nxënësit nuk i respektojnë ndalesat gjatë leximit.



*             7.PESVARGËSHI-*

Kjo teknikë mund të përdoret në dy faza të orës mësimore; evokim dhe reflektim.
Ecuria e aplikimit është kjo:
1. Shkruhet emir i temës, apo një emër që ka të bëjë me temën si: Stina, Qeveria, Naimi, Qeni etj.
2. Nën emër, nxënësit individualisht gjejnë 2 mbiemra, 3 folje, 1 fjali me katër fjalë dhe sinonimin e emrit. (shih shembujt më poshtë):

Emri           -         Qeni                                             -mësuesi
2 mbiemra -         i urtë, i shpejtë                         - i   dijshëm, bashkëkohor
3 folje         -        ulurinë, kafshon, vrapon             -arsimon, mëson, edukon
1 fjali         -         Qeni i uritur ulurinë natën       -Mësuesi bashkëkohor jep dije 
sinonimi     -           Besnik                                       - I popullit

3. Tek klasa e parë dhe e dytë, emrat dhe foljet mund të nxirren duke u shtruar nxënësve pyetjet: Si duket?, Çfar pamje ka?, Çfar është?..etj. për të gjetur mbiemrat dhe
Pyetjet: Çfar bënë…?...për të gjetur foljet.

----------


## Dar_di

*           8. KUBIMI* 

Qëllimi kësaj teknike është që të nxirren sa më shumë ide për temën. Kjo teknikë përdoret në fazën e evokimit kur përmbajtja është e njohur për nxënësit dhe përdoret në reflektim pasi ata të kenë zotëruar njohuri për temën. Varësisht nga natyra e temës mund të përdoret edhe në fazën e realizimit të kuptimit.
1. Prezentohet tema (aparati i radios, pema e mollës etj)
2. Kërkohet që të bëhet një përfytyrim për temën
3. Zbulohen 6 fazat nëpër të cilat do të punohet (shkruhet në mënyre individuale). Në secilën fazë ipen udhëzimet se çfar duhet të shkruhet dhe në mes të fazave ipet hapësirë   që nxënësit të shkruajnë,

4 PËRSHKRUAJE - dukjen, formën, ngjyrën, madhësinë e objektit që e kemi temë.     
5 KRAHASOJE - me diç tjetër, në çka është e ngjashme ose dallon.
6 SHOQËROJE - tregoni çfar u kujton, i`u lidhë ndonjë ngjarje nga jeta me të.
7 ANALIZOJE - si është ndërtuar prej cilave pjesë e faza përbëhet ajo?
8 ZBATOJE - ç`na duhet, përse e përdorim?
9 ARSYETOJE - është e mire apo e keqe, përse?

Në klasë të ulëta mund të punohet me më pak se 6 faqet e kubit. Ёshtë teknikë e përshtatshme edhe për orë të përsëritjeve, për të bërë përsëritjen në formë të lojës. Në secilën nga 6 faqet e kubit shkruhet nga një pyetje ,problem i mësimit,detyrë etj. Pastaj hidhet kubi dhe cila faqe të bije, trajtohet ajo pjesë apo ai problem. 


*9. MENDO, PUNO NË DYSHE, THUAJA GRUPIT* 

Kjo teknikë mund të përdoret në   evokim dhe reflektim.
Nga pjesëmarrësit kërkohet të bashkohen në dyshe. Dhe më pas veprohet sipas këtyre hapave:
1. Njëri nga anëtarët në qift ka për detyrë të shkruaj për 5 min. në një temë. Shembull: Përshkruani një rast nga përvoja juaj kur keni pas një përvojë jo të mirë me një burokrat, ndërsa anëtari tjetër nga çiftet shkruan për një rast që ka qenë në pozitë të kundërt nga anëtari i parë i qiftit, (shembulli konkret: shkruan kur ka kryer ndonjë punë dhe ka pas një përvojë jo të mirë me një klient.).
2. Pasi të kenë përfunduar të shkruarit,dyshet shkëmbejnë përvojat.
3. Në fund brenda secilit grup, një apo dy dyshe tregojnë përvojat për të cilat kanë shkruar.

*
10. DITARI   DYPJESËSH*

1. Në hapin e pare pjesëmarrësit informohen për atë që do të lexojnë, (në rastin konkret lexohet një poemë)dhe që gjatë leximit do të merren shënime.
2. Më pas u tregohet që fleta të ndahet në mes me një vije vertikale. Ku më pas gjatë leximit, në të majtë të faqes shkruajnë ndonjë imazh apo citat nga teksti , (pjesë që u bënë përshtypje), ndërsa   në anën e djathtë   duhet të shkruhen komentet: Pse jemi përcaktuar për atë citat? Çfar iu bëri të mendoni ? Çfar pyetjesh keni?, (komenti përse u bëri përshtypje) etj.
3. Poema lexohet duke u ndalur, për të shkruajtur së paku katër here deri në fund . Koha e leximit deri në fund është 20 minuta.
4. Të njëjtin lexim e bënë edhe vet mësuesi.
5. Në fund të leximit kërkohen vullnetarë (2, 3 veta) që të japin komentet e tyre. Pas leximit të pjesës që u ka bërë përshtypje, vullnetarët pyeten: Pse u tërhoqi vëmendjen kjo pjesë?, Çfar u bëri të mendoni?.
6. Pyetet nëse ka ndonjë tjetër që e ka zgjedh të njëjtën pjesë. Pyetet: A ka ndonjë arsye tjetër që e ka zgjedh atë pjesë?
7. Në fund vet trajnuesi(mësuesi) jep 2 komente   të vetat të nxjerra gjatë leximit që ai ka bërë .
8. Leximi i pjesëve mund të bëhet duke u ndalur pas çdo pjese të lexuar për të plotësuar ditarin dhe për të shtruar pyetjet mësuesi.
9. Dhe krejt në fund shtrohen tri pyetje për pjesën:
1. Çfar pyetjesh kanë mbetur pa përgjigje?
2. Çfar do të mbani mend nga ky material?
3. Cili është mesazhi më i rëndësishëm?
Këtyre pyetjeve u japin nxënësit përgjigje në formë braistormingu (shtrim ideshë)

----------


## Dar_di

*           11. DITARI  TRIPJESESH*

Kjo teknikë është e bazuar në ditarin dypjesësh. 
I vetmi dallim tek ditari tripjesësh kemi plotësimin e shtyllës së tretë të ditarit. Kështu, përderisa tek ditari dypjesësh kemi shtyllën e majtë, (në të cilën shkruhet pyetja, detyra, citati etj.) dhe shtyllën e djathtë, ( në të cilën ipet përgjigjja, bëhet zgjidhja e detyrës, ipet komenti etj). Tek ditari tripjesësh kemi shtyllën e parë, shtyllën e mesme, (të dytë) dhe shtyllën e tretë në të cilën bëhet arsyetimi i mendimit, përgjigjes, bëhet prova e detyrës, bëhet vizatimi, skema etj.

Pyetja Përgjegje Argumenti




Detyra Zgjidhja Prova



*   12.SHKRIM  I  LIRË (10 min)* 

Realizohet   zakonisht në reflektim por mund të realizohet edhe në evokim. Nxënësve u ipet një temë apo u shtrohet një pyetje dhe ata janë të lirë të shkruajnë rreth saj.
1. Shkruhet në mënyrë të lirë rreth temës;
2. Lexohet nga një shkrim prej secilit grup.

Një shkrim i lirë dhe një ese dallojnë në mes vete në faktin se tek shkrimi i lirë nxënësve u ipet titulli i temës apo problemi dhe ata janë të lirë të shkruajnë rreth atij problemi. Ndërsa eseja është një shkrim i orientuar nga mësuesi. Orientimi bëhet me anë të një pyetjeje dhe kërkesës për argumentim, arsyetim të mendimeve.


*            13. ESE (10 min)*

Ipet një pyetje që pjesëmarrësit ti japin përgjigje. Pyetjes gjithherë duhet t`i shtohet edhe pjesa që kërkon argumentimin e çështjes. Pra eseja është një shkrim i argumentuar mbi një problem, çështje etj. Pyetja shtrohet përafërsisht kështu:
-Cilat janë ngjarjet sot, që do t`i dukeshin të çuditshme një bashkëkohësi të Marko Pollos?Arsyetoje pse do ti dukeshin të çuditshme:

Disa nga këto shkrime lexohen dhe diskutohen.

----------


## Dar_di

*   14. LEKSIKONI I PËRPARUAR ME PARAPËRGATITJE TË NXËNËSVE*


Kjo teknikë në formë ciklesh kalon në mënyrë të përsëritur nëpër strukturën E (Evokim) R (Realizim i kuptimit) R (Reflektim). Por vendi i saj është në etapën e realizimit të kuptimit.

1 Pjesëmarrësit bashkohen në dyshe; 
2 Secila dyshe duhet të bëjë një listë të të gjitha gjërave që ata i dinë për problemin
(kjo bëhet për këtë keni 4 minuta kohë);
3 Pas katër minutash, mësuesi u thotë dysheve që t’ua tregojnë edhe të tjerëve në grup ato që kanë gjetur, idetë shkëmbehen brenda grupit;
4 Shkruhet në dërrasë të zezë një listë me mendimet e nxënësve. Para leximit, nxënësit udhëzohen që gjatë leximit ta përcjellin listën e ideve dhe të shtojnë ide të reja në listë.
5 Fillohet me leximin e  pjesës së parë të leksionit;
6 Mbahet lista përpara kur lexohet; 
7 Pas leximit rishikohen listat, nëse ka gjëra që janë lexuar dhe i kemi   në listë dhe cilat janë gjërat e reja që janë mësuar radhiten në listë. Nëse   pjesët e leximit nuk kanë ndonjë shkëputje logjike, vazhdohet kështu me lexime dhe me plotësimin e listës së ideve deri në fund të mësimit. Por nëse kemi   problem të ri, shkëputje logjike në njësinë mësimore, atëherë   rifillon procesi, duke angazhuar sërish çiftet, për të formuar listë të re idesh;
8 Duke punuar në dyshe, ju lutem rendisni ato që dini rreth këtyre çështjeve. Për këtë keni 3 minuta kohë;
9 Pas tre minutash mësuesi u kërkon nxënësve të mos shkruajnë më dhe fton disa prej tyre të flasin për idetë që kanë shënuar;
10 Pastaj mësuesi u kërkon nxënësve të lexojnë me vëmendje pjesën tjetër të leksionit, duke pasur para  listën e tyre të ideve; 
11 Pas leximit   krahasohet lista e ideve me ato që u thanë në lexim;
12 Në fund nga grupet kërkohen vullnetar  për të dhënë disa nga idetë e tyre. Kështu bëhet prezantimi i asaj që është mësuar.


*
15. RUAJE FJALËN E FUNDIT PËR MUA* 

Kjo teknikë krijon mundësi për të diskutuar rreth një teksti të lexuar. Andaj kjo teknikë realizohet në fazën e REALIZIM TË KUPTIMIT.
Nxënësit udhëzohen që gjatë leximit të tekstit të përcaktohen për një apo më shumë pjesë që për ata janë më interesante.
Pjesët e zgjedhura dhe numri i faqes ku është marrë pjesa shkruhen në një fletëz, ndërsa, në anën tjetër të fletës shkruhet një koment për citatin (pse e ka zgjedh atë pjesë, cili është mesazhi ,rëndësia etj.).
Njëri nga nxënësit e tregon faqen ku e ka zgjedhë pjesën, e lexon atë, ndërsa tjerët e përcjellin në libër gjatë leximit. 
Pas leximit tjerët diskutojnë rreth citatit
Në fund të diskutimit nxënësi i cili është përcaktuar për pjesën, lexon komentin e tij për atë citat. Pas leximit të këtij komenti nxënësit tjerë nuk kanë të drejtë të japin komente shtesë.
E njëjta ecuri e leximit të citatit,dhe komentimit praktikohet edhe tek nxënës të tjerë.



*16. TABELA E KONCEPTEVE*

Kjo teknikë është e rëndësishme për përpunimin e përmbajtjeve me tre e më shumë kategori, gjëra të cilat mund të krahasohen. Zakonisht kjo teknikë aplikohet në fund të orës mësimore (Reflektim), por kjo mund të përdoret edhe në fazën e evokimit, në orë për përsëritje etj.
1 Mësuesi i udhëzon nxënësit si të formohet tabela, ose tabela u ipet e gatshme.
2 Në rreshta të tabelës radhiten gjërat që krahasohen: (arsimtari, mjeku ,artisti), (qyteti, qyteza, fshati), etj.
3 Ndërsa në kolona vendosen tiparet që krahasohen: (kualifikimi, niveli pagave, kënaqësia në punë), (Zhvillimi, popullsia, prodhimet, shqetësimet etj).
4 Krahasimet bëhen duke shkruajtur mendimet tona brenda katrorëve të kolonave.

Tabela e koncepteve mund të përdoret kur nga nxënësit diskutohen kategori të cilat mund të krahasohen. Në këto raste mësuesi vizaton një tabelë në dërrasë të zezë dhe nga përgjigjet e nxënësve i radhitë idetë e tyre sipas kategorive.

----------


## Dar_di

*           17. COPËZAT   E PËRZIERA* 

Kjo teknikë mund të bëhet në fazën e evokimit. Copëzat e përziera nënkupton teknikën ku nxënësve u ipet  një fjali e ndarë në letërza, në copëza fjalësh, për të radhitur ato dhe për të formuar me to një fjali. Në gjuhën shqipe mund tu ipen fjali anekdota, definime etj. të paradhitura deri në fund në mënyrë që ato sipas kuptimit logjik, lidhjes shkak-pasojë të radhiten nga nxënësit. Ndërsa, në matematikë mund tu ipet një figurë gjeometrike (katror) i prerë në figura tjera, kombinimi i të cilave na jep figurën që kërkohet (katrorin).   
Kjo teknikë   është e ngjashme por edhe dallon nga teknika dora e verbër. Dora e verbër ka të bëjë me radhitje të teksteve më të gjata: vjershave, përrallave, poemave etj. Përmbajtjet e të cilave nuk kanë ndërlidhje   të domosdoshme. Ndërsa copëzat e përziera përbëjnë një përmbajtje të ndërlidhur por të pa radhitur.


*18. DORA E VERBЁR*

Është teknikë e cila i takon fazës realizim kuptimi.Ecuria:
1 Ndarja e nxënësve në grupe. 
2 Mësimi (vjersha, përralla, poema etj.)është e ndarë në copëza.
3 Secilit nxënës i ipet një pjesë e mësimit. Nëse ka më shumë pjesë mësimi se nxënës në grup, ndonjë nxënësi i bien nga dy pjesë mësimi.
4 Çdo nxënës lexon materialin e vet në mënyrë që të jetë në gjendje që anëtarëve tjerë të grupit tu flas për atë pjesë.
5 Anëtarët e grupeve punojnë në radhitjen e materialit (organizimin e tij), duke e analizuar secili pjesën e vet dhe duke bërë pyetje për pjesët e tjera.
6 Nxënësit   diskutojnë nëse materiali është radhitur si duhet, nëse ka mundësi ndryshimi   në radhitje etj.
7 Secili grup në mbështetje të përmbajtjes së mësimit të radhitur nxjerr sipas dëshirës një titull për mësimin.
8 Nëse mësimi nuk është i gjatë (shembull është vjershë), nga kryesues të   grupeve lexohet titulli i vendosur dhe mësimi ashtu si është   radhitur dhe më pas mësuesi lexon titullin dhe radhitjen origjinale.
9 Nëse mësimi është i gjatë mësuesi drejtpërdrejtë zbulon titullin e mësimit, lexon pjesët sipas radhës së pjesëve. Ndërsa   grupet kontrollojnë nëse ata kanë bërë radhitje të drejtë. 


*19. ANALIZA E TIPAREVE SEMANTIKE* 

Kjo teknikë është e ngjashme me teknikën Shqyrtim kategorizues, por dallon nga ajo ngase krahasimet te kjo teknikë bëhen duke përdorur shenjat:   + po,   - jo , ? nuk di. Përdoret për të krahasuar   gjëra të cilat mund të kategorizohen. Zakonisht kjo teknikë aplikohet në fund të orës mësimore (Reflektim) por edhe   për orë të përsëritjeve etj. Më poshtë një shembull krahasimi me teknikat e mësuera:
VENDOS SHENJAT : (+ Për vendndodhje të saktë,   - për të pasaktë,   ? nuk di).

----------


## Dar_di

*       20. MЁSIMDHЁNJA E NDЁRSJELLTЁ* 

 Kjo teknikë   përdoret në fazën e realizim kuptimit.
1 Formohen grupe nxënësish me po aq anëtarë sa edhe ka pjesë mësimi (4, 5, 6)
2 Mësuesi   u jep udhëzime nxënësve se si do të punohet 
3 Leximi bëhet   me ndalesa   pas secilës pjesë
4 Lexojnë të gjithë anëtarët e grupit pjesën e parë
5 Një anëtar i grupit luan rolin e mësuesit, puna e tij ka tri role: 1). shpjegon kuptimin e pjesës së lexuar, 2). jep përgjigje, sqarime në pyetjet e anëtarëve të grupit , 3). bënë një pyetje për anëtarët tjerë të grupit
6 Mësuesi i grupit për   leximin paraprak cakton një anëtar tjetër të grupit si mësues për leximin vijues
7 Lexohet pjesa e dytë nga të gjithë anëtarët e grupit
Vazhdohet njëjtë si në pjesën e parë

Version i shkurtuar i teknikës
1 Nxënësit informohen që do të lexohet i tërë mësimi në mënyrë individuale, por që më pas secili do t` ua shpjegojë të tjerëve pjesën që do ti caktohet
2 Secili nxënës lexon mësimin 
3 Teksti i cili do të mësohet në libër   ndahet në pjesë sipas paragrafëve, tërësive logjike
4 Secili nxënës sipas radhës merr pjesën e radhës për shpjegim
5 Sipas radhës së pjesëve, nxënësit shpjegojnë pjesën e vet 
6 Puna mund të bëhet në grupe nëse grupet kanë anëtarë aq sa ka pjesë mësimi, por nëse mësimi ka shumë pjesë të shkurtra mund të punohet edhe me gjithë klasën.


*21. TABELA-T (organizues grafik)* 

Faza reflektim, ndonjëherë edhe në evokim.
Është një grafik për të mbajtur, mbledhur dhe kategorizuar shënime gjatë një diskutimi, apo mësimit të ndonjë përmbajtjeje të re, ku përgjigjet e argumentet janë binare. Tabela ndahet në dy pjesë. Në të majtë shkruhen argumentet pro, përparësitë, të mirat e një dukurie a fenomeni. Ndërsa në të djathtë shkruhen argumentet kundër, mangësitë.

Arg. pro kulturës perëndimore në Kosovë - Arg. kundër kulturës perëndimore në Kosovë
• 
• 
• 

• 
• 
• 
• 



*22. PARASHIKIM  NËPËRMJET FJALËVE KYÇE*

Kjo teknikë aplikohet në fazën e evokimit dhe është e përshtatshme për lidhjen emocionale të nxënësit me njësinë e re mësimore. Ecuria e përdorimit të kësaj teknike është:
1 Caktohen katër terma që përdoren shpesh brenda mësimit, fjalë kyçe të mësimit. Nga këto fjalë nxënësit (për 5 minuta) thurin një ngjarje (histori të shkurtër), apo fjali me kuptim ku përfshihen këto katër terma.
2 Më pas nxënësit në dyshe shkëmbejnë ngjarjet e thurura, apo lexohen disa nga këto krijime të nxënësve para gjithë klasës.
Shembull: Fjalët kyçe të një mësimi në edukatë qytetare mund të jenë: qytetar, shtet, të drejtat, kushtetutë  etj. Nga lidhja e   këtyre fjalëve nxënësit do të formojnë nga një fjali me kuptim, si: Shtetet që kanë kushtetutë i   ofrojnë çdo qytetari të drejta të barabarta. Ose; Kushtetuta e shtetit   garanton të drejtat e qytetarëve.

Me këtë teknikë në pjesën e realizimit të kuptimit këmbehet lehtë teknika Tabela e parashikimeve.


*23. TABELA E PARASHIKIMEVE* 
Aplikohet në fazën e realizim kuptimit, konkretisht për përpunimin e njësisë së re mësimore. E përshtatshme për përpunimin e përrallave, por edhe përmbajtjeve tjera. Ecuria e aplikimit:
1 Tekstin e ndarë në pjesë e lexon mësuesi ose ndonjë nxënës   
2 Nxënësit e vizatojnë tabelën e koncepteve ose ajo u ipet e gatshme   

Ecuria e punës paraqitet   më poshtë: 
1 Nxënësit lexojnë pjesën e parë të mësimit 
2 Pastaj plotësojnë pjesët 1,1 të tabelës
3 Lexohet pjesa e dytë e leximit
4 Pastaj plotësojnë pjesët 2,2,2 të tabelës
5 Lexohet pjesa e tretë e leximit
6 Pastaj plotësojnë pjesët 3,3,3 të tabelës
7 Pas leximit të fundit plotësohet katrori i fundit 4 
Pjesa Çfar mendoni se do të ndodh? Çfar provash keni?
Çfar ndodhi në këtë pjesë të leximit
I 1 1 2
II 2 2 3
III 3 3 
4

----------


## Dar_di

*          24. DISKUTIM   PËRMES SHQYRTIMIT TË PËRBASHKËT*

Aplikohet në fazën e reflektimit. Ka si qëllim nxitjen e nxënësve që të diskutojnë për një përmbajtje të mësuar në atë orë mësimore. Ky diskutim bëhet nën udhëheqjen dhe drejtimin e mësuesit, duke përcjellë këta hapa:
1. Në dërrasë të zezë formohet një skemë   duke u bazuar në ulëset e nxënësve. Në këtë skemë shkurtimisht shkruhen përgjigjet e nxënësve. Qëllimi i kësaj skeme është të paraqitet angazhimi i nxënësve gjatë diskutimit, por ky qëllim zbulohet tek pas përfundimit të diskutimit.
2. Bëhet një pyetje nga mësuesi, ndërsa nxënësit ftohen që për dy minuta të shkruajnë për përgjigjen në mënyrë vetjake. Pas dy minutash ftohen nxënësit që ti japin idetë e veta.
3. Nëse ka përgjigje të kundërta nga dy nxënës   atëherë ftohet një nxënës i tretë të jap mendimin e tij me cilën përgjigje pajtohet dhe përse.
4. Nga nxënësit kërkohet që përgjigjet të argumentohen
5. Mësuesi nuk jep vet përgjigje dhe nuk përkrah një mendim kundrejt tjetrit.
6. Argumentet që dalin nga nxënësit përsëriten herë pas herë nga mësuesi.

1 Në të njëjtën mënyrë vazhdohet me pyetje tjera.



*25. DI / DUA TË DI / MËSOJ* 

Është një teknikë e cila përfshinë tri etapat e orës mësimore, por që është vendosur në fazën realizim kuptimi. 
1 Është e lehtë dhe e përshtatshme që të aplikohet përgjatë strukturës ERR.
2 Në dërrasë të zezë vizatohet një tabelë e ndarë në tri pjesë
3 Shtrohet tema që do të përpunohet 
4 Plotësohet tabela.

DI /DUA TË DI/ MËSOJ,  përfshinë fazën e evokimit. Këtu merren dhe shkruhen idetë e nxënësve për atë që dinë rreth problemit, që kanë paranjohuri. Nxënësit bëjnë pyetje për problemin, pyetjet shkruhen në këtë pjesë.
Përfshinë fazën e reflektimit. Kjo pjesë plotësohet pas leximit të tekstit.
1 Ipet të lexohet mësimi nga teksti (leximi i mësimit   përfshinë fazën e realizimit të   kuptimit)
2 Pas leximit nxënësit pyeten nëse kanë gjetur përgjigje në pyetjet e bëra në pjesën e tabelës ,,DI”. Nëse ka përgjigje, ato shkruhen në pjesën ,,MËSOJ”.
3 Në pjesën MËSOJ shkruhen edhe informacionet e reja që nxënësit i kanë marrë gjatë leximit.



*      26. RRJET I DISKUTIMIT*

Realizohet në reflektim, sipas kësaj ecurie:
1 Në dërrasë të zezë shkruhet një pyetje me mundësi të përgjigjes:   PO ose JO. (A është e nevojshme që qeveria të marr masa emergjente për ta luftuar ndotjen?)
2 Çiftet   bëjnë ndarjen e fletës në dy pjesë, si më poshtë:

                    PO           JO

-
-
-
-
-
-
-


3 Në pjesën ,,Po” renditen përgjigje   dhe argumente përse duhen të merren masa emergjente. Ndërsa në pjesën ,,Jo” argumentohet përse nuk duhet të merren masa emergjente.
4 Secili çift bashkëpunon me një çift tjetër, diskutojnë, krahasojnë dhe shtojnë arsye të reja në listë.
5 Gjithë nxënësit   e klasës lëvizin për t`formuar tri grupe në tri kënde të klasës: Ata që janë për ,,Po” , ,,Jo” dhe ata që janë të pavendosur.
6 Nxënësit në grupet ,,Po” dhe   ,,Jo” për 5 min. diskutojnë për të përgatitur argumentet e tyre për ta forcuar pozicionin që e mbajnë.
7 Nga një udhëheqës i grupeve për tre minuta jep argumentet e grupit.
8 Hapet diskutimi në mes anëtarëve të grupeve, bëhet një debat. Në këtë debat mund të angazhohen edhe grupi   i pavendosur.
9 Nëse ka nxënës që i kanë ndërruar bindjet e tyre mund ta ndërrojnë vendin nga njëri në tjetrin grup.
10 Në fund   pas debatit secili grup cakton një anëtar   që të përmbledhë qëndrimet e grupit.

----------


## Dar_di

*                      27. TË LEXUARIT NË DYSHE (në bashkëpunim)* 

Është një teknikë e përshtatshme për përpunimin e përmbajtjeve e materialeve me shumë faktografi. Pjesë të ndryshme të kësaj teknike përshtaten me faza të ndryshme të   strukturës ERR. Megjithëkëtë kjo teknikë i takon fazës së realizimit të kuptimit.
1 Nxënësve u kërkohet që të zgjedhin nga një partner për çift ngase gjithë puna do të bëhet në bashkëpunim të çifteve.
2 Duke i numëruar çiftet (1, 2, 3, 4) secilit çift në klasë i caktohet numri 1 deri 4. Kjo bëhet ngase mësimi është i ndarë në 4 pjesë dhe secili çift duhet ta mësoj pjesën me numër përkatës.
3 Çiftet informohen se leximi do të jetë i veçantë. 
Atyre u ipen këto udhëzime :
1. Dy anëtarët e çiftit do ta lexojnë në mënyrë individuale gjithë tekstin që iu është dhënë. Megjithëse, secili çift pjesën e vetë të tekstit e ka të ndarë në dy pjesë.
2. Pas leximit, pjesën e pare të tekstit ka për detyrë ta shpjegojë  nxënësi A i çiftit, ndërsa nxënësi B i bënë pyetje A-së për të njëjtën pjesë.
3. Në pjesën e dytë të tekstit rolet ndërrohen: Nxënësi B është raportues dhe përgjigjedhënës, ndërsa nxënësi A është pyetës.
4. Nxënësit duhet të sigurohen se e kanë mësuar mirë pjesën, ngase më vonë në grupe do të jenë raportues të pjesës së vet.
5. Meqë numri i lexuesve dhe raportuesve është i madh kërkohet që leximi dhe raportimi të jetë me zë të ulët. 
4 Fillon puna lexim, raportim, pyetje, përgjigjedhënie, më pas;
5 Çiftet do ta paraqesin përmbledhjen e pjesës së tyre në fletë transparente. 
6 Duke filluar nga pjesa e parë e artikullit, nga një çift nga secila pjesë, do të dal dhe do ta paraqes përmbledhjen e pjesës së vet para gjithë klasës. 


*
                      28. XHIKSOU OSE NDËRTHURJA 1*

Është një teknikë e cila përfshinë tri etapat e orës mësimore në cikle. Ecuria:
• Nxënësit ndahen në grupe me 4 anëtarë, ata brenda grupeve numërohen 1,2,3,4 në mënyrë që secili grup   të ketë anëtarët 1 deri 4.
• Nxënësit njoftohen për mësimin që do ta mësojnë ,,Lakuriqët janë të bukur dhe kryejnë veprime të mira”. Gjithashtu nxënësit informohen se: në fillim artikulli është i ndarë në katër pjesë dhe   nxënësit   që kanë nr. 1 janë përgjegjës që ta mësojnë mirë pjesën 1, dyshat për pjesën 2 e kështu me radhë. Mirëpo, qëllimi përfundimtar do të jetë që secili nxënës ti mësojë katër pjesët e përmbajtjes.
• Tani nxënësit lëvizen: 1-shat ulen bashkë, 2-shat ulen bashkë e kështu me radhë. Nëse ka më shumë se 4, 1-sha, 2-sha , ato grupe prapë ndahen. Pra që në grupe të mos ketë më shumë se katër anëtarë.
• Nxënësit njoftohen se grupet e formuara tani quhen grupe ekspertësh, ndërsa grupet fillestare quhen grupe familjare apo të bashkëpunimit.
• Grupet e ekspertëve duhet ta dinë që   pas   mësimit të pjesës (pas 10 deri 15 minutash) do të kthehen në grupe familjare dhe atje do ua shpjegojnë pjesën që e kanë mësuar, anëtarëve tjerë të grupit familjar. 
• Grupet e ekspertëve tani fillojnë bashkërisht ta mësojnë pjesën  e tyre, diskutojnë për pjesën dhe shkëmbejnë pyetje në mes vete për materialin .
• Kur grupet e ekspertëve mbarojnë punën , nxënësit kthehen në grupe familjare dhe vazhdohet:
• Secili anëtar i grupit familjar (1deri 4), sipas radhës shpjegon për tjerët pjesën e vet, kështu kompletohet shpjegimi i gjithë përmbajtjes (4 pjesëve të saj).
• Kur njëri anëtar i grupit shpjegon , tjerët mbajnë shënime, i shkruajnë pyetjet apo paqartësitë që kanë. Këto pyetje ia drejtojnë ekspertit të pjesës përkatëse. Dhe nëse prapë mbesin paqartësi kërkohet ndihmë nga eksperti i grupit tjetër.

*

                      29. RISHIKIM ME RIGRUPIM*

Mund të përdoret në: (Reflektim, orë të përsëritjeve)
Secilit grup i ipet një fletë në të cilën shtrohet një mësim, detyrë, pyetje apo problem.  Pastaj, kur grupet ta kryejnë   punën në fletën e vet, fletat përcillen nga njëri grup tek tjetri derisa të gjitha grupet t`i shkruajnë mendimet e tyre për temën apo ti plotësojnë mendimet që i kanë dhënë grupet tjera.

----------


## Dar_di

*30. NDERTHURJA 2 OSE  FLETEKSPERTI*

Ndërthurja 2, dallon nga ndërthurja 1, pasi kjo është më shumë e drejtuar.
1 Shpjegoni se do të mësohet një mësim i ri ( drithë apo misër) dhe që ky i mësuar do të jetë në bashkëpunim, ku secili do të jetë ekspert i një pjese të atij teksti dhe atë pjesë do t`ua mësoj të tjerëve në grup, në fund secili do të   jetë përgjegjës për mësimin e gjithë tekstit. 

 Formohen grupet me 4-5 anëtar (grupet fillestare)
1 Shpërndahet fletat me pyetje (FLETEKSPERTAT), zakonisht me 4 pyetje. Sipas rregullit secili anëtar në grup të ketë fletekspert të ndryshëm nga të tjerët me numër rendor 1,2,3 ose 4. Kështu   fleteksperti ia cakton secilit anëtar pjesën e mësimit ku ai do të jetë më i angazhuar gjatë leximit (do të jetë ekspert i asaj pjese). Pyetjet të jenë të radhitura sipas niveleve të Blumit .
2 Shpërndahet mësimi për lexim. Secili për kohë të caktuar (sipas gjerësisë së mësimit) e lexon gjithë mësimin, por vëmendje i kushton pjesës ku gjenden përgjigjet nga fleteksperti i tij.

HAPI I DYTË
3 Formohen grupet e ekspertëve. Anëtarët me numra të njëjtë të fletekspertëve   bashkohen sipas numrave.
4 Grupet ekspert për kohë të caktuar do tu japin përgjigje pyetjeve nga fleteksperti do të diskutojnë dhe do të mbajnë shënime për përgjigjet.
5 Mësuesi e përcjell punën e grupeve, ndihmon ata me sqarime të nevojshme. 
6 Ekspertët kthehen në grupe fillestare, ku secili sipas radhës së numrave të fletekspertëve, për 5 minuta jep përgjigje në pyetjet e fletës së tij. Ecuria e tillë kompleton kuptimin e të gjitha pjesëve të mësimit.
7 Të tjerët të cilët e kanë lexuar   gjithë tekstin mund të pyesin apo të kërkojnë hollësi për ndonjë paqartësi.


*
                    31. TRYEZA E RRUMBULLAKËT*

Kjo mund të bëhet në fazën e reflektimit.
Është një teknikë bashkëpunuese, me të cilën merren ide nga anëtarët e grupeve për një çështje. Letra e cila mban të shkruar (në fund të fletës) një çështje, emër etj., përcillet me radhë nga e majta tek anëtarët e grupit të cilët shtojnë idetë për problemin. Secili anëtar pasi shkruan idetë e tij për problemin e palos pjesën ku ka shkruar (që të tjerët mos ta lexojnë), dhe e përcjell fletën tek partneri në të majtë. Është mirë që mos të shkruhet me një ngjyrë lapsi, por secili anëtar i grupit të ketë lapsin me ngjyrë që e dallon.
Në grupe të ndryshme mund të trajtohen temat e njëjta. Ndërsa brenda një grupi mund të trajtohen një apo më shumë tema. Grupit mund ti ipet një fletë në të cilën është shtruar një problem, apo secilit anëtar të grupit i ipet nga një fletë me problem të veçantë dhe kështu fletat përcillen. Veç në grupe   kjo teknikë mund të realizohet edhe me gjithë klasën në një rreth –tryezë.

*
32. GUSHËKUQI RRETHOR* 

Është variant i teknikës tryeza e rrumbullakët, por dallon nga kjo teknikë ngase tek gushëkuqi rrethor   nuk kemi të bëjmë me   të shkruar por me një diskutim   rreth një problemi, duke e respektuar   mënyrën e angazhimit   sikurse tek tryeza e rrumbullakët. Çdo anëtar i grupit në mënyrë rrethore i ndihmon në mënyrë gojore një ideje të ngritur.

----------


## Dar_di

*33. DIAGRAMI I VENIT*

Është një teknikë me të cilën mund të bëhen krahasime, të nxirren të përbashkëtat dhe dallimet e dy apo më shumë dukurive. Kjo teknikë u takon lëndëve të shkencave natyrore, por lehtë mund të gjejë përdorim edhe në lëndët shoqërore. Si teknikë aplikohet në fazën e reflektimit, por në orë të caktuara mund ta gjejë vendin edhe në evokim.

Ecuria:
1 Vizatohen në dërrasë të zezë dy rrathë të mëdhenj të ngjitur në mes veti
2 Të njëjtën e vizatojnë edhe nxënësit në fletoret e tyre
3 Nxënësit udhëzohen që në rrethin e majtë   do të shkruajnë për temën 1(Kosova),,ndërsa në rrethin në të djathtë për temën 2 (Shqipëria). Ndërsa, në lidhjen në mes dy rrathëve shkruhen të përbashkëtat e dy temave.
4 Preferohet që së pari të shkruhet për ato çka i dallojnë këto dy tema e më pas plotësohet pjesa   ku specifikohen tiparet e përbashkëta. 
5 Puna bëhet individuale, pastaj në qifte dhe më pas i gjithë grupi   formon një diagram të përbashkët.
6 Prezentimi mund të bëhet nga udhëheqësit e grupeve apo mësuesi vizaton një diagram në dërrasë të zezë duke i shkruar idetë nga diagramet që kanë formuar grupet.   

            Kosova    Shqipëria     -      Të përbashkëta 

Kosova   Shqipëria   -   Të veçanta                                     

*
                        34. GJETJE E TITULLIT (EMRIT, NUMRIT) SHENJË* 

Nxënësve i`u shtrohen probleme apo pyetje të cilat do të mundësojnë eliminimin e disa problemeve, emrave titujve etj., dhe veçimin e një titulli, emri a problemi nga të tjerët. Kështu vijmë deri te një titull a përmbajtje e re (shenjë) e cila do të mësohet. Shembull:
1 Para nxënësve prezentohen emrat e shkrimtarëve:
Naim Frashëri, Sami Frashëri, Gjergj Fishta, Ismail Kadare, etj
2 Më pas u shtrohen pyetjet:
-Autori i cili do të mësohet nuk është bashkëkohor
-Autori i cili do të mësohet nuk e   ka shkruar  ,,Lahutën e Malësisë``
-Autori i cili do të mësohet ka shkruar ,,Bagëti e bujqësi”
3 Kështu me disa pyetje indirekte vijmë deri tek   shkrimtari për të cilin do të mësohet.


*
                    35. TURI I GALERISË*

1. Nxënësit në grupe 3-4 veta punojnë në një temë të caktuar (vizatim, komentim, detyra etj.)
2. Pasi të përfundohet, punimet vendosen   në   muret e klasës
3. Me shenjë të mësuesit nxënësit lëvizin rreth klasës, shikojnë punimet, diskutojnë për ato, shkruajnë komente etj.
4. Në fund grupet   marrin punimet e veta, rishikojnë, krahasojnë me punimet e të tjerëve, lexojnë komentet e mara nga të tjerët etj. 

*
36. KËNDET*

Faza: (Realizim kuptimi)
Është e afërt me teknikën   rrjeti i diskutimit. Dallimi në mes tyre është vetëm ndryshimi   i fazës kur përdoret. Rrjeti i diskutimit përdoret në reflektim, ndërsa nëse   atë ecuri e përdorim në një orë të përsëritjes në fazën e realizimit të kuptimit, me  ç`rast e shqyrtojmë një temë në mënyrë më të gjerë. Apo, nëse   kemi mundësi që të njëjtën ecuri ta përdorim në orë zhvillimi, prapë kemi të bëjmë me teknikën Këndet.

----------


## Dar_di

*  37. VIJA E VLERAVE*

                    Fazat: (Reflektim), orë të përsëritjeve mund të shfrytëzohet në realizim kuptimi. 

                    Nxënësve u shtrohet një temë për diskutim (barazia gjinore, demokracia në Kosovë, ndotja e ambientit etj), për të cilën ata duhet të shkruajnë për disa minuta. Më pas në dërrasë të zezë   shkruhet vija e vlerave:

                              0                 1 2 3 4 5

                Më pas nxënësit dalin dhe duke shkruar inicialet e emrit dhe mbiemrit e vlerësojnë se në ç`masë është e zhvilluar dukuria në fjalë. Por, edhe tek shkrimi i inicialeve ka një rregull. Nxënësit më herët duhet ta dinë që ata që i shkruajnë inicialet mbi vijën e vlerave, e sigurojnë të drejtën që të marrin pjesë në diskutim. Ndërsa   ata që i shkruajnë inicialet nën   vijën e vlerave e humbin të   drejtën që të marrin pjesë në diskutim rreth problemit. Pra ata vendosin vet   paraprakisht nëse do të marrin pjesë në diskutimin vijues ku do të argumentohet mendimi   pse dukuria në fjalë është e zhvilluar në një shkallë të caktuar.

*

38. TEKNIKA   ,, R A F T “*

1 Pjesëmarrësve u caktohet një temë për të cilën do të shkruajnë, e cila duhet të jetë aktuale (ndotja e ambientit, puna në arsim, pozita e invalidëve të luftës etj.)
2 Nga nxënësit kërkohet që të mendojnë për rolet e mundshme nga të cilat mund të shkruhet (gazetar, nxënës, qytetar, qeveritar, mjek etj.)
3 Rolet e mundshme shkruhen në dërrasë të zezë. Rolet mund t`i përgatitë vet udhëheqësi dhe t`i prezentojë të gatshme për pjesëmarrësit.
4 Formohen grupe me   4-6 anëtar dhe u caktohen rolet apo pozitat nga e cila ata do të shkruajnë për problemin.
5 Tani secili nxënës duhet të mendoj për formën që duhet të marr shkrimi i tij.
6 Për kohë të caktuar 10-15 min. shkruhet në mënyrë individuale.
7 Grupet shkëmbejnë idetë dhe formojnë një shkrim të përbashkët.
8 Lexohet nga një shkrim nga grupet me role të ndryshme. 


*
                      39. TEKNIKA   ,,PYETJE AUTORIT”*

Aplikohet në fazën e realizimit të kuptimit. Ecuria e aplikimit është si më poshtë:
1 Tregohet titulli i mësimit, autori, shpjegime tjera të rëndësishme si dhe gjejmë disa karakteristika të personazhit (temës), shembull mësimi:
[Përpunim i një teksti të ri i cili titullohet   ``dragonjët gjethorë të detit``, i autorit 
(Paul   Groves). Karakteristika të kësaj gjallese janë: “mjeshtëria e fshehjes”, “sulmues agresiv”, “ mashkulli mbetet shtatzënë” etj]. Më pas vazhdohet puna: 
1 Pjesëmarrësve (nxënësve) u ipen 3 minuta qe në çifte të japin mendimet e tyre dhe të diskutojnë për paranjohuritë e tyre për problemin (pamjen, vendbanimin, ushqimin e karakteristika të tjera të mundshme të këtyre gjallesave).
2 Pas bisedës pyeten: a ka dikush pyetje që kanë të bëjë me problemet për të cilat biseduat (pyetjet shkruhen në dërrasë   të zezë.)
3 Shpërndahet teksti dhe pjesëmarrësit këshillohen që t`i respektojnë ndalesat në tekst.
4 PARA LEXIMIT, PJESËMARRËSIT INFORMOHEN: Për pjesët e teksteve që ne si kuptojmë, që s`janë sqaruar sa duhet nga autori,   pas çdo ndalese gjatë leximit, do të shtrojmë pyetje për autorin, ngase as autorët e teksteve nuk janë të përkryer, edhe ata bëjnë lëshime. Por, në mungesë të autorit të tekstit, ne vet do të japim përgjigje në këto pyetje pasi të kemi lexuar pjesën vijuese të tekstit.

1. Lexohet në mënyrë individuale   teksti   deri te ndalesa 1
2. A kemi   përgjigje në pyetjet bërë autorit -1-nëse janë bërë pyetje
3. Çfarë   ka thënë autori në këtë pjesë
4. Çfarë pyetje keni deri tani për autorin

Lexohet deri te ndalesa 2
1. A zbuloi   leximi i tekstit ndonjë nga pyetjet e mëparshme (pyetjet që kanë marrë përgjigje   shënjohen   me një shenjë përpara)
2. Kishte diç tjetër në tekst e që s`është thënë
3. A ka në këtë pjesë pyetje për autorin

Lexohet deri te ndalesa   3
1. Përgjigje në pyetjet paraprake
2. A ka pyetje për autorin

Leximi i fundit
1. A kemi përgjigje në pyetjet drejtuar autorit
2. Çfarë pyetjesh kemi për autorin
3. Si     përfundoi tregimi në   tekst.

*
                        40. TEKNIKA   ,, KARRIGA E AUTORIT ”*

Realizohet në fazën e evokimit, me qëllim nxjerrjes së paranjohurive të nxënësve për një problem.
1 Para nxënësve shtrohet problemi për të cilin ata do të shkruajnë (ambienti, mjedisi ynë ku jetojmë)
2 Formohen grupet me anëtarë çift, 4 apo 6 anëtarë, ose punohet në çifte
3 Për kohë të caktuar   10-15 min. ata shkruajnë në mënyrë të lirë për atë çfarë dinë për problemin, duke shkruar një rresht dhe lënë tjetrin rresht të fletës të zbrazët
4 Pasi t`përfundojnë të shkruarit, çiftet shkëmbejnë fletoret në mes veti dhe plotësojnë njëri tjetrin me ide e informacione të reja
5 Rikthehen fletoret, shikohet ajo që është shtuar nga shoku, shoqja, rregullohet apo shtohet diç nëse është e nevojshme
6 Më pas   me radhë nga   një nxënës nga secili grup, ulet në karrige para nxënësve tjerë dhe e lexon atë çfarë ka shkruar
7 Më pas nxënësit tjerë bëjnë pyetje apo paraqesin probleme tjera,   të cilat janë me rendësi, por që nuk janë paraqitë gjatë leximit. Nxënësit që kanë   lexuar i shtojnë (shkruan) idetë e të tjerëve në fletoren e tij.

----------


## Dar_di

*      41. TEKNIKA  ,,IMAGJINATË E DREJTUAR”*

1 Vendoset jashtë derës  shenja ,,Mos na shqetësoni“
2 Kërkohet që pjesëmarrësit që ti`u përmbahen me përpikëri udhëzimeve të drejtuesit
3 Kërkohet që pjesëmarrësit ti ulin kokat mbi tryezë dhe ti mbyllin sytë
4 Kërkohet që të marrin frymë tri herë, ,ngadalë e thellë, për t`u qetësuar
5 Aktiviteti përcillet me muzikë
6 Drejtuesi lexon   mesazhet, këshillat jo shumë të qarta, me të cilat e drejton imagjinatën e tyre
7 Lihen pushime midis këshillave, mesazheve
8 Pas përfundimit të ushtrimit   nxënësve u lihet   kohë të shkruajnë për përfytyrimet e tyre, për ta vazhduar përfytyrimin nga aty ku është ndërprerë
9 Pas përfundimit të shkrimeve, ato mblidhen përzihen dhe lexohen disa prej tyre në mënyrë anonime.


*   42. TEKNIKA   ,,KLLIPING  (KOLLAZH)”*

Një orë para përpunimit të një teme, nxënësit angazhohen që në shtëpi (libra, gazeta internet etj.) të kërkojnë material përmbajtjesorë rreth asaj teme.
Materiali sillet në klasë, vendoset mbi një   bankë dhe ecuria e punës bëhet sipas   Seminarit të lexuesve

AKTIVITETI: SEMINAR I LEXUESVE- Përfshinë në vete teknikat: Minileksion procedural e përmbajtjesorë, mësim në miniature, lexim, përgjigje dhe bashkëbisedim.
• Pas leximit, për pesë minuta çiftet komentojnë atë që kanë lexuar.


*   43. TEKNIKA   ,, MINILEKSION PROCEDURAL”*

Kjo teknikë nënkupton udhëzimet të cilat ua jep mësuesi nxënësve rreth procedurës si do të bëhet një aktivitet brenda një ore mësimi, i cili aktivitet përfshinë disa veprimtari, të cilat veprimtari   sipas radhës që kanë,duhet të përfillen nga nxënësit.


*            44. TEKNIKA   ,,MINILEKSION PËRMBAJTSOR”*

Kjo teknikë nënkupton udhëzimet   apo sqarimet të cilat ua jep mësuesi nxënësve në fillim apo fund të orës, rreth një përmbajtjeje të cilën ata nuk mund ta kuptojnë, apo nëse është e nevojshme të nxirret një   përfundimi.

*
                          45. TEKNIKA   ,, MËSIM NË MINIATUR”*

• Mësuesi jep udhëzime për ecurinë e gjithë procesit
• Vendosen libra në një pjesë të klasës mbi tryezë
• Secili nxënës  del e zgjedhë dhe e merr një nga ato libra


*   46. TEKNIKA   ,,47. LEXIM*

• Për 15 min. nxënësit e lexojnë titullin, shikojnë për   autorin dhe lexojnë ndonjë pjesë sipas dëshirës për të cilën duhet të mbajnë shënime. 


*   47. PËRGJIGJJE”*

• Vullnetarë lexojnë apo komentojnë pjesën në të cilën janë angazhuar
• Të tjerët i bëjnë pyetje lexuesit apo dhënë komentet e tyre
• Mësuesi nxitë lexuesin me pyetjet: A të pëlqeu stili i të shkruarit nga autori, A do ti kishe shtuar apo hekur diç asaj pjese etj.
• Lexojnë dhe të tjerë, ecuria përsëritet si te lexuesi 1.

----------

